# Shifting points???



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

What up, I have a 5 speed 95 sentra GXE which does not have a RPM gauge! i was wondering what you guys take ur gears to "MPH wise" i mosty shift like this

1st gear - like 17mph
2nd gear - like 35mph
3rd gear - like 45
4th to like 65mph
and 5th from there


can i stretch the gears any more without putting stress on the engine?!?!

what do u take ur gears to???


thanx alot


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

1st gear - 17mph
2nd gear - 26mph
3rd Gear - 40mph
4th gear - 55mph
and then to 5th

I always shift at 3k rpms(unless I want to race another rice burner or need a little more pickup), so that's what the MPHs correlate with


----------



## codydabomb (Jun 28, 2002)

i go every 20 mph

1st 20
2nd 40
3rd 60
4th 80
5th 100

you can strech them as far as you want my car once did 40 in 1st when a friend tried to race it


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

"
as far as you want my car once did 40 in 1st when a friend tried to race it
"

hrm


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

uhhh im calling bs on that


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

1st to 2nd - 10 mph
2nd to 3rd - 25-30 mph
3rd to 4th - 45-50 mph
4th to 5th - 60+

i usually dont stretch first or second too much.... but man, do i love dropping it in 3rd @ 75 MPH...

yea, never got to 40 mph in first.... second all the time tho... nyuk nyuk nyuk.....


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

you can drop it to 3rd doing 75mph??? it must rev the shit out of the engine...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmm..never tried that at 75 though...i do know that by my speedo 85 is the top of 3rd before my shift light comes on.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

damn so that means i can stretch my 3rd and 4th gear WAY longer


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

would it be aight to drop to 3rd doing like 40-45mph and punch it to get ahead of traffic?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

i dont know about you guys but i can go over 100mph in 3rd but i have a newer se ('98) and i brand new tranny that i just put in this week!!!also i have cams and ecu but even b4 that i could go over 90mph


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

Well I have a stock 98 se and in 3rd gear i redline at 90 mph. So sure you can drop it to 3rd while going 40-50 to pass people up.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *hmm..never tried that at 75 though...i do know that by my speedo 85 is the top of 3rd before my shift light comes on. *


you have a shift light?!.. oh wait..a ftermarket tacheh?


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

i just happened to have to go out to drop somestuff off...so i decided to test the redline of the gears...on 1st gear i redlined at 35 mph....so i can see why se7enty7 thought that he was going 40 on first......on 2nd gear i redlined at 60 mph and like i said before i redline at 85-90 mph....you can take 4th to the speed limiter of 109 mph..... if you dont want to stress your engine i would stick to where you were shifting at, onewheel11.....but if you want to push your engine a little more i would go with
1st to 2nd - 25 mph
2nd to 3rd - 45 mph
3rd to 4th - 65 mph, and
4th to 5th- when ever you want to save some gas.
Well thats my $0.02 on this subject. Hope this info was useful to you.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *"
> as far as you want my car once did 40 in 1st when a friend tried to race it
> "
> 
> hrm *



i dont know about 1st but i know 50-60 in 2nd can happen(SR20)

i wanna say 30-35 in first(with mad torque steer and chirping tires)


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks alot BoiWiDNrg!


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

o yea a quick question...."sorry for them all" but like i said before would it be okay if i down shifted to 3rd at like 45-50MPH and punch it *JUST* to pass slow traffic??? and will it be aight on my engine?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i dont think that should hurt it that much


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

codydabomb said:


> *my car once did 40 in 1st when a friend tried to race it *


why is that :bs: ? ive gone 38 in first on more than one occasion


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

out of an airplane?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Redline for me is about 62 in 2nd, 96 in 3rd. Thats with the rev limiter raised by the JWT ECU though,with the stock ECU it would be a few MPH lower than that.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

aminidab said:


> *Redline for me is about 62 in 2nd, 96 in 3rd. Thats with the rev limiter raised by the JWT ECU though,with the stock ECU it would be a few MPH lower than that. *


stock ecu is 90 in third i know for sure.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

1st gear going 40?? hmm.. but damn it is fun dropping it in 2nd going 55..enough to throw you back in your seat which isn't bad for a ga..


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

thanx for the info


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dropping to 3rd at 50mph wont hurt...i do it all the time when i pass. but never ever start a race at 3rd gear in our cars. 3rd gear sucks ass.


----------

